# Are my older 3-button blazers still in style?



## WilburMcG (Aug 2, 2015)

Hello!

I recently purchased a couple new blazers as I'm attending more work meetings/conferences where that is the norm. Otherwise I don't have much experience wearing blazers except for very limited special occasions, usually buying a blazer just for the event. ​​​​​​The new blazers are 2-button from Men's Warehouse and today I noticed my older blazers are 3-button. The older ones still fit me well and I hate to toss/donate them in the off chance I could get some wear out of them down the road. Are 3-button blazers out of style? I'm trying to decide whether to get rid of them, or get them dry-cleaned and put aside for when they might be the right thing?​​​​​​Two are houndstooth - one is a smaller black/white pattern, the other is a brown/black pattern. The third is plain black.​​​​​​Thanks for any advice!​​​


----------



## Kendallroberts88 (Apr 25, 2015)

I have a sport coat that is a 3/2 roll. I say keep them especially if they fit and you still have use for them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WilburMcG (Aug 2, 2015)

Thanks! I had to google what 3/2 roll mean :redface:

Mine are not 3/2 roll....they have all 3 buttons showing below the lapel. What is that style called?


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

WilburMcG;1726013 What is that style called?[/QUOTE said:


> .
> 
> It's called three buttons.
> 
> You don't have to button the top button. That doesn't exactly make it a 3 roll 2, but it makes it appear a little less stuffy, less severe. It's preference tho. Personal style. I like stuffy. I like severe.


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

If you are tall and thin they'll look more current than if you are not so tall and sort of spreading out, if you know what I mean. Also, jackets of the type you describe (houndstooth or some other pattern ) are generally spoken of as sport coats rather than Blazers. blazers are generally solid color, most often navy with shiny gold or silver buttons.
If you're in C'ville, you might check out Eljos some time. It is a fine men's store where you'll get excellent advice on style etc.
Just my $.02
Tom


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

To answer your question, 3-button suits/blazers/sport coats are not currently "in style". That doesn't mean you can't still wear them. There are other factors that, together with the buttoning style, will determine whether the coats look very obviously dated. These things include the shoulder padding and shape, lapel width, gorge height, button stance, vent style, etc. It may be that the totality of these factors conspire to date your coats to the point where they'de be better off donated.....or, they might be classicly styled enough that you can just button the middle button and they look just fine. Confusing enough?

By the way, 3/2 sacks are a differnt animal all together. They are really 2-button jackets that have an extra, unusable button and buttonhole. Also, the houndstooth jackets you described are not blazers, they are sport coats. Not sure about your new ones.


----------



## WilburMcG (Aug 2, 2015)

I did not understand the difference between blazer and sport coat so thank you very much for the education!


----------



## Charles Dana (Nov 20, 2006)

Don't get too hung up on what's in style and what's not in style. Just relax and wear *your* style. As long as the sport coats are not from the 1970s--and assuming you were being absolutely truthful when you stated they still fit you "well"--then hold onto them.

You should generally avoid extremes in style, because extremes flatter nobody, but between those extremes there is room for variation. Do not be concerned with what is fashionable and trendy--let the ladies worry about that stuff. Buy quality in non-extreme styles, then keep it.


----------



## paul winston (Jun 3, 2006)

Are your 3 button sport jackets/blazers plain front with a short roll ( Top button meant to button). For trim individuals that is not a flattering cut. A short roll jacket can be turned into a long roll jacket - you cannot do it by pressing; a tailor must shorten the top collar. If the jackets fit you well and have a trim appearance- for most individuals that means having a front dart in the jacket- they are "keepers"

Paul Winston
Winston Tailors/ www.chippneckwear.com


----------



## filfoster (Aug 23, 2011)

To the OP, you have evidently never vistied the Trad forum where the 3/2 roll is sacred.


----------



## estolano (Jun 11, 2004)

I have a couple of three button suit jackets- I've always thought that they work for me because of height. The 3/2 roll strikes me as a little too "affectatious" (if I may create a word) for my taste, since it adds a not meant to be used button in the roll of the lapel.

In the end, it probably depends on your body type, but standard three button suits don't seem to be in style at the moment.


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

If your 3-button blazer fits, you're already ahead of the game. Don't worry about what's being worn this year.


----------



## FiscalDean (Dec 10, 2011)

StephenRG said:


> If your 3-button blazer fits, you're already ahead of the game. Don't worry about what's being worn this year.


amen, truer words were never written.


----------



## fiftyforfifty (Jul 13, 2015)

FiscalDean said:


> amen, truer words were never written.


I feel these days one has the liberty to enjoy and wear whatever they like to wear. So Sir go for your 3 button jacket.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

fiftyforfifty said:


> I feel these days one has the liberty to enjoy and wear whatever they like to wear. So Sir go for your 3 button jacket.


This can be, for want of a better term, a 'post-modernist' approach--and one that I heartily adhere to. Despite the insistence of some (rarely visiting this forum currently) there are no Rules, only guidelines. And the guidelines can cheerfully be ignored once you develop your own personal style. Style is not fashion. Fashion is imposed by those who would make money off of you by forcing you to change clothes every three or four years. Style is internally generated, sometimes with the help of a smart tailor or menswear salesman. So if you put something on and it fits and you think it looks good on you, wear it.


----------

